# Microwave smokes



## bbwolf54 (May 3, 2010)

When I start my microwave it starts smoking after about 10-15 seconds of running. I have checked the stirrir motor, magnetron and fan motor and all are working proper. Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Micowaves are quite cheap, I would throw away and get a new one .... I would not want to mess about with one and have any leakage as a result.....


----------



## bbwolf54 (May 3, 2010)

This one is not a cheap one because it is an overhead with 5 exhaust fan speeds and is an elite. To replace it would cost me $400.00 - $500.00.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Good point - my BAD, No suggestions though...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would find out if there was ever a recall or something bad about your model and you may be able to get it fixed or replaced for free. 

You got smoke so that means something is burning so you don't want to use it. So you should of seen where it was burning or it was some place you did not look at.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

It certainly shouldn't be smoking thats for sure, the only things I can think of are its either insulation on wires or fatty food that been spattered about inside somewhere thats causing it ...you certainly want to find out the problem and quickly too because as said by *etaf *above, any leakages can be very dangerous to health ....in other words it can microwave you too ..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I stopped using mine to cook or heat food. I only reheat coffee and water in the micro now.
And really I should stop doing that.

http://www.mercola.com/article/microwave/hazards.htm


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Transformer core might be getting to hot creating direct and radiant heat slowly burning transformer varnish or paper but after some time their will be nothing left to burn and then come disaster. Transformer might have been manufactured cheaply ,that's often but when a transformer fails you'll know it. 

The Magnetron would not make smoke ,they are all soft mag iron and cheap steel so theirs nothing to burn

Did you see any roach droppings? They are quite regular in microwave's and will burn ,but burn away eventually ,if you going to clean it use something like a thin paint brush ,no water

I take these thing apart all the time


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

gos to show not to buy a 500 dollar microwave when you can get one for 30 bucks and throw it away when it breaks =P


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cook on the stove and better yet go raw. That means not to cook things over 105 and your get so much more from your foods.


----------

